
Distributed Method Mutexting -How to Prevent Duplicate Event Processing at Scale - spo81rty
http://stackify.com/how-to-prevent-duplicate-event-processing-at-scale/
======
felixgallo
This doesn't prevent duplicate event processing at all, just simultaneous
event processing on a guarded resource, using a lock to serialize all access
on that resource. It definitely doesn't have anything to do with scale or
distributed systems.

